# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Вундеркинды

## Asteriks

*Есть дети, обладающие способностями, во много раз превосходящими способности их сверстников и даже взрослых людей. Вундеркинды. Кто они такие? Откуда берутся? Можно ли из любого ребёнка сделать вундеркинда или это дар божий?*

----------


## Asteriks

*Подросток сделал то, что 150 лет не могли сделать ученые!
*
Вундеркинды - большая ценность для общества. Именно такие люди помогают обществу осуществлять прорыв в науке и искусстве.

Нестандартно мысля, они способны почувствовать и сформулировать нечто, недоступное обычному разуму, возможно, потому, что они свободны от социального давления, от общепринятых прописных истин.

Не иначе как вундеркиндом можно назвать десятилетнего Андрея Хлопина из Краснодарского края, который объяснил происхождение так называемых "серебристых облаков", которые светятся по ночам. Этот феномен был загадкой для ученых 150 лет, а мальчик догадался, что на большой высоте вся влага превращается в ледяные кристаллы. Они-то и отражают свет. За эту научную гипотезу школьника занесли в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса.

Шестнадцатилетний тезка Андрея - Андрей Ходурский из Полтавы - тоже вошел в историю. Подросток разработал уникальную систему освещения дорог для автомобилей. Его изобретением заинтересовалась Всемирная организация интеллектуальной собственности: мальчик сделал то, над чем американцы бились больше 20 лет - его дополнительные фары в два с половиной раза увеличивают освещение ночной дороги, не слепят водителей встречного транспорта, подходят для любого автомобиля и стоят недорого.

Интеллект, творческие способности - главное национальное богатство. Это давно поняли японцы, которые дорожат своими одаренными детьми и не жалеют средств на их обучение и развитие. В Израиле существует эффективная система обучения одаренных, и она является государственным секретом. В США создана действенная система поощрения и развития одаренности.

В истории немало примеров гениальности. Моцарт уже в три года выступал с концертами. Пабло Пикассо начал рисовать задолго до того, как стал говорить, однако в 10 лет не знал цифр и простейших арифметических действий. Основы чтения, правописания и сложения давались ему с огромным трудом. Зато экзамен в старший класс Школы изящных искусств в Барселоне, на который у других уходил месяц, 14-летний Пабло сдал за один день. Первая выставка работ Пикассо состоялась в 1897 году, когда ему было 16 лет. А всего через 4 года выставленные в Париже работы "голубого" периода сделали его всемирно известным художником.

Лев Ландау окончил школу в 13 лет, в 19 - физический факультет ЛГУ, опубликовав к тому времени 4 научные работы. В 26 лет стал доктором физико-математических наук, а через год - профессором. В научном сообществе ходили легенды о чудачествах ученого, а в 1962 году он стал лауреатом Нобелевской премии.

Директора одного из лицеев для одаренных детей заслуженного учителя России Татьяну Владимировну Хромову давно интересуют одаренные дети. И когда к ней привели маленького Савелия Косенко, которому было очень трудно в обычной школе, она сумела организовать для него обучение по индивидуальной программе. В десять лет Савелий сочинил учебник по физике, а в десять лет и два месяца окончил среднюю школу и, поступив в вуз, попал в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса.

Потом появился еще один вундеркинд - Даниил Лантухов. Он успешно окончил школу и поступил в университет, когда ему не исполнилось и 12 лет. Еще одна девочка из гимназии в 13 лет поступила на экономический факультет МГУ.

Живущий в Лондоне,12-летний Алекс Праер, несмотря на свой очень юный возраст, уже неоднократный лауреат британских вокальных конкурсов - его, редкий для ребенка, голос, вызывающий удивление и восхищение у специалистов. Английский вундеркинд выступает с концертами и исполняет оперные арии, романсы и песни на нескольких языках, в том числе на русском. Кроме этого, Алекс сочиняет музыку. Его концерт для фортепиано с оркестром уже записан на компакт-диск. Сам он также играет на нескольких музыкальных инструментах.

Источник: abc-people.com

----------


## vova230

Каждый человек, ребенок, по сути немного вундеркинд и многое может, но только взрослые чаще всего давят любое начинание ребенка на корню и в реезультате одаренный ребенок закрывается и превращается в среднестатистического, но зато очень удобного для воспитания в "правильном" направлении.

----------


## Asteriks

А может и среди нас вундеркинды есть? Ещё же не старые мы))

----------


## Alex

А моя доча в 3 года читала и 6-летнего братца готовила к школе - учили таблицу умножения

----------


## Irina

Тест:  "Какой талант в вас заложен с рождения". 
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Поделитесь что получилось.

_Ирина добавил 21.12.2009 в 09:48_
У меня получилось : Судьбой вам предназначено стать выдающимся артистом, музыкантом, поэтом.

----------


## Alex

Ужас, какой пафос 
Храбрый воин, отважный полководец, одержавший великие победы – вот кем вы можете стать. В вас заложены выдающийся стратегический талант и беспримерная смелость. Такие люди нужны государству.

----------


## Asteriks

Какие люди нас окружают!

----------

